# Photographing Your Work - A Tutorial



## Neal Addy

Howdy folks,

I thought I would submit this for those who are interested.

Photographing Your Work - A Tutorial

A couple of tips apply mostly to larger pieces but overall the tutorial is very applicable to pen photography (or any product photography, for that matter).

Hope you find it useful.


----------



## MesquiteMan

Neal, you found me!  You need to stick around and post over here!  We are a good group of folks that do some pretty amazing work!  Good to see you!


----------



## chriselle

I want to read it Neal but my browser (Safari) crashes as soon as I access your site.  I'll try on my other computer at home later.


----------



## Neal Addy

Hiya, Curtis!  Good to see you again.

You folks are sure doing some beautiful work over here!  I'm WAY behind the curve.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Thank you for the nice tutorial Neal.


By the way, there's usually FOUR seasons in the year, unless you're like me and despise winter so much that you do not include it..:wink:


----------



## drayman

hi neil, thats a great tutorial, just what i wanted. now where's the camara


----------



## Whaler

Thank you Neil that was a great tutorial.


----------



## Tn-Steve

Excellent tutorial.  I especially liked how you walked us thru how to edit the image.  That is one of the best simple guides to photo-enhancement in PhotoShop (Gimp) that I've seen in a while.  

Bookmarked for future reference,

Steve


----------



## Neal Addy

Thanks for the comments folks.  Glad you found it useful.



wood-of-1kind said:


> there's usually FOUR seasons in the year, unless you're like me and despise winter so much that you do not include it


LOL!  I'm just the opposite.  My lathe gets ignored during summer in Texas.  Sweat and sawdust don't mix for me.  :wink:


----------



## MesquiteMan

This tutorial was posted 

JUST IN TIME FOR THE PHOTO CONTEST! 

Come on guys, get your photos taken and submitted!  You may vrey well win!


----------



## Jim15

Thanks Neal.


----------



## altaciii

Great info on the tutorial. Its easy to read and doesn't have a lot of technical jargon that I don't know anyhow. Thanks, Neal and welcome.


----------



## Sylvanite

This is a very good tutorial.  I like how it (unlike most others) speaks about composition and lighting instead of exposure and depth-of-field.  It covers basic photo editing clearly, but remember that the better your original picture is, the less manipulation it will need.  

Well done!


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Neal and Curtis . This tutorial has been extremely helpful . I'll see what I can do with the info !


----------



## Druid

Very helpful, thanks for making the tutorial available.


----------



## NewLondon88

Nice job .. it gets into some important procedures without overwhelming or
talking down to the reader. (That's no easy feat for complex subjects!)


----------



## chriselle

Nope!!  Your site crashes Safari and Firefox on all 3 of my Macs...too bad.


----------



## Neal Addy

I'm sorry to hear that, chriselle.  I know I get frequent Safari users on my site (it's the third most frequent browser according to my hit stats) so I'm not sure what the trouble may be.  If I run across anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Skye

altaciii said:


> Great info on the tutorial. Its easy to read and doesn't have a lot of technical jargon that I don't know anyhow. Thanks, Neal and welcome.



Exactly what I was thinking. Very good info there and enough dry humor to keep you reading.


----------



## woodale

Chris,
Try to update maybe? I'm on Safari 3.2.1 on a Mac and it came up fine.
Trying to help,
Dale


----------



## Neal Addy

Chris, did you ever have any luck getting into this?


----------



## gketell

I don't know about Crisselle but I just got in using Safari and Firefox from my macbook pro running 10.5.6.

GK


----------



## DurocShark

It worked fine on my MacBook with the latest Firefox, 3.0.10.


----------



## Neal Addy

Just giving this thread a bounce for those who haven't seen it.

Bon appetit!


----------



## PenMan1

GREAT TUTITORIAL! Thanks, Neil.


----------



## Pioneerpens

very helpful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nate Davey

Great site Neal, a lot of great information there.  Thanks for taking the time to put it all together.


----------

